# Fender EC Vibro Champ



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Was at Long and McQuade today and they had a used EC Vibro Champ on the floor that i plugged into and I was very impressed with the little bugger. Nice tweed tone and the breakup was excellent. They were asking $850.00 used which i felt was kinda high. I asked if there was any wiggle room in the price, just eat the GST and they wouldn't budge so i walked. 
Its a sweet little amp but I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a cheaper alternative to this amp that has the same kind of tone?
I just loved the size and the tone of this amp but the wallet was screaming NOOOOOOOOOO..Do the older Vibro champs sound the same?
Anyone hear own one? Do you still like it after having it for awhile? ya wanna sell me one...? cheap :congratulatory:


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

There's a Lexington Reverb FS on here for $400.

I've owned a few vintage champs (tweed, BF & SF Vibros) & the one that beat them all was a Victoria 5112. It's a tweed 5F1 circuit in a Deluxe cab. The 12" speakers cures the boxiness that plagued the rest of them.


----------

